# [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?



## Sesfontain (29. September 2008)

*[Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Hallo Community 
mich interessiert mal was habt ihr denn für Monitore und Begründung warum ,was ist gut am Monitor...
Ich hoffe dieser Thread hilft auch Leuten die sich einen Monitor kaufen wollen/erfahrungen brauchen..


----------



## Lee (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Ich habe einen 22" LG 226 WTQ-SF. Ist ein Kack Teil. Hat mir mein Vater ohne mein Wissen gekauft... 
Blickwinkel ist grausam und er produziert enorme Grafikfehler (durch Overdrive???). Ansonsten ist er in Ordnung. Hat HDCP, was ich für meine PS3 brauche und einen gut erreichbaren Powerknopf.

Allgemein gebe ich jedoch keine Kaufempfehlung für ihn...

Gruß Lee


----------



## Wolf2660 (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Hi,

ich hab einen 19" CRT, ist ein LG 901B. Bin seit 4 Jahren sehr zufrieden. Klares sauberes Bild, kurze Reaktionszeit  was will man mehr. Werde mir solange er funktioniert auch keinen neuen kaufen.

MfG


----------



## Filico (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Ich hab den HP w2207h. Ist schön, topverarbeitet. Naja, hat zwar nen spiegelndes Display, aber im Betrieb merkt man nicht viel davon. Obendrein hat HDMI und bringt damit auch ein Superbild auf die Scheibe. Höhenverstellbar iser auch und zusätzlich bietet er auch 2x USB-Anschlüsse.

Mehr kann man sich echt nicht wünschen. Bisher war der Monitor eigentlich die Komponente, die ich am häufigsten gewechselt habe.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Hi

Ich hab seit einer Woche den Samsung 24b plus und bin sehr zufrieden!
Für den Preis (280€) sehr gut!. Kein Inputlag oder sowas in der richtung.
Kein Pixelfehler und kein hörbares rauschen auf jeder helligkeit.
Und führ mich sehr hell. mein alter samsung 931bf ist dagegen ne 30w birne.

Dank magic color leuchten die farben sehr "farbenfroh" auf, sehr sehenswert in UT3 z.B..

Wenn jemand einen biligen 24" sucht. Ist er mit dem sehr zufrieden.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## heartcell (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

tja und ich hab ein Xerox XA7-19I mit 5ms.
besonders die vollverglasung gefällt mir^^


----------



## Cornholio (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Moin!

Ich hab den 22" Samsung SyncMaster 226CW. Ich kann den Monitor bedenkenlos weiterempfehlen, da er eine sehr schöne Farbbrillianz hat und ohne jegliche Einschränkungen spieletauglich ist.


----------



## exa (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

ich hab nen hp w2408h, und bin zufrieden...

24", full hd, automatische helligkeitsanpassung, hdmi, gute optik und verarbeitung, gute farben, gute helligkeitsverteilung, kurze schaltzeiten, zwar ein TN+Film Panel, aber ich kann mich nicht beschweren, hat in 9 monaten keine situation, in der mich das geärgert hätte...


----------



## emmaspapa (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Acer P243W(d) 24" VGA, DVI, HDMI TN mit Spiegelung aber in einer genialen Qualität. Satte Farben, fast perfekte Ausleuchtung, 2ms, dynamischer Kontrast, Klavierlackgehäuse. Noch nie so ein gutes TN-Panel gesehen. Und Preislich absolut interessant, im Moment für ca. 300 Euro zu haben.


----------



## Sesfontain (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

mein Favorit den ich mir selber vor allem wegen des PL Verhältnisses zulehgen werde ist der Samsung 226 BW


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Ich hab noch einen Samsung SyncMaster 930BF. Hat 19" 
War damal ziemlich teuer (360€ oder so), hat dafür ein ganz ordentliches Bild..
Naja, iwann hol ich mir auch einen 24"


----------



## Taigao (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Ich habe ein 22 Zöller von Fujitsu Siemens glaub Bezeichnung war wd22
Gruß euer Taigao


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Was habt ihr für Monitore?*



Sesfontain schrieb:


> mein Favorit den ich mir selber vor allem wegen des PL Verhältnisses zulehgen werde ist der Samsung 226 BW




den hab ich, echt klasse ding!
kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen!


----------



## bobby (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

habe nen syncmaster 245b keine pixel-fehler


----------



## Micha-Stylez (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Was habt ihr für Monitore?*



bobby schrieb:


> habe nen syncmaster 245b keine pixel-fehler


 

Habe ich auch , den kann ich auch nur empfehlen , ein Klasse 24" Bildschirm , desweiteren habe ich noch einen 37" samsung auf dem ich Video´s gucke und ab und an auch mal Zocke , vor allem NFS ist sehr geil auf so einem Bildschirm !

Mfg Micha


----------



## gen-X (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Samsung 245b plus

24", traumhaft schön und exzellente Bildwiedergabe. Uneingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung, gerade jetzt wo er so günstig ist


----------



## Pokerclock (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Mittlerweile zwei BenQ FP93GX. Immer noch der beste Gamer Monitor in der 19er Klasse. Keine Pixelfehler, gutes Bild für einen TN.

Wer nichts anderes braucht, kriegt die bereits für knapp über 100€.

Einzig auf Kleintiere solltet ihr achten, sonst seht ihr plötzlich doch ein schwarzes Pünktchen im Bild.


----------



## Fransen (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Samsung SyncMaster 943NW -->>19" Widescreen @ 1440x900.
8000:1 Kontrast
5ms Reaktionszeit
...

-->>und keinen "Klavierlackrahmen".


----------



## zerO (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Was habt ihr für Monitore?*



Sesfontain schrieb:


> mein Favorit den ich mir selber vor allem wegen des PL Verhältnisses zulehgen werde ist der Samsung 226 BW



genau den hab ich auch  . Echt gut das Teil


----------



## Kadauz (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

24" Iiyama ProLite B2403WS

Sehr sparsam, kein Glare (Gott sei dank!) , höhenverstellbar und derzeit eins der schnellsten Panels überhaupt.


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

 Lifetec... Naja jedenfalls n Röhrenbildschirm Einzigste Vorteile:verlässlig,keine Bildfehler
Mein nächster(erster)Moni wird wahrscheinlich der 226BW es sei denn es taucht was besseres zu dem Preis auf


----------



## Railroadfighter (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Ich hab den Samsung 223 BW, bis auf die "nur" 21,6 Zoll ist das ein super Teil, von Videos mal abgesehen.


----------



## Maggats (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

iiyama 2200 irgendwas

22" tft


----------



## CentaX (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Asus VW222U, ist soweit ganz nett...
Braucht aber sehr lange zum starten (hab nur nen alten 17'' als Vergleich; Es ist aber schon nervig, immer erst 3secs das ''ASUS'' Logo zu sehn)
Die untere Kante ist bei mir links unten etwas vom Bildschirm weggebogen (zum Benutzer hin, nicht nach unten) 
Einem Kumpel hab ich den auch empfohlen (der hat den dann auch gekauft), er hat das Problem nicht. Stört auch nicht weiter, fällt echt kaum auf 
Ich hab aber das Gefühl, dass der öfter mal etwas schräg steht (nach rechts gekippt)... Naja, wurscht^^
Toll ist, dass der Monitor auch Lautsprecher hat 
Der Patensohn von meinem Vater hat mir jedoch seine alten abgetreten (die ziemlich billig + halb kaputt sind), der Monitor war da doch zu schlecht, hat geschnarrt usw. ...

Nachteil: Nur 1x DVI und 1x VGA. Kennt jemand zufällig nen DVI- Switch, wo ich 2 Rechner anschließen könnte und dann mit nem Knopfdruck wechseln kann? 
Bei meinem Betriebspraktikum in nem PC- Laden hatten die sowas, nur leider mit VGA, ich fands aber ganz nett.


----------



## Maggats (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

guck mal nach kvm switches, die dinger sind aber mit dvi ziemlich teuer, wenn ich das recht in erinnerung habe


----------



## CentaX (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Jo, hab auch mal eben gesucht... Bei Geizhals sind welche für 1700€ dabei 
Auf ebay findet man so einiges, dann steht da mal die maximale Auflösung nicht bei *argh*
Naja, das ding da wär nicht schick, aber nützlich:
DVI 4 Splitter-Switch-Umschalter-Verteiler Computer+TV bei eBay.de: Zubehör (endet 15.10.08 19:58:09 MESZ)
Aber was solls, NOCH brauch ichs nicht - erst wenn ich mir dann doch irgendwann ne Konsole gibt, kauf ich halt so'n Ding oder ich verkauf den VW222U und kauf den Nachfolger, VK222H, der hat zusätzlich noch 1x HDMI


----------



## dot (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Seit x Jahren ein 17" AOC Spectrum 7Glr, da ich damals dringend einen Neuen brauchten. Die vorherigen Scotts sind alle innerhalb der Garantiezeit "abgefackelt"... Bis auf die Tatsache, dass er in Sachen Reaktionszeit von keinem heutigen TFT unterboten word, gibt es nicht viel positives.
- Zu klein
- Die Farben sind in Richtung links unten anders als rechts 

2. Monitor ein 15" Panel auf einem DELL TFT Staender. Der Wandler fuer die Hintergrundbeleuchtung ist frei zugaenglich  Positiv: Besser als nur 1 Monitor


----------



## Der_Terminator08 (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

hi ich habe nen samsung syncmaster t220 ( 22 zoll) ich bn mit dem eigentlich ganz zufrieden. ich habe den damals noch für 300 gekauft


----------



## Gast3737 (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Benq FP93GX+(noch) will auf 22" und dem Syncie 226BW umsteigen..vorher muss aber eine HD4870GiB her..


----------



## Uziflator (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Hab zur Zeit noch den ACER AL2216W, is ganz in ordnung gutes Bild .

Macht mit D-Sub Schlieren.Mit DVI keine!


----------



## p1t (30. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Ich hab auch nen BenQ FP93GX. Ist super zum zocken. Bin sehr zufrieden damit!


----------



## moddingfreaX (30. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Ja, ich hänge immer noch mit meinem LG L1718S rum!
Muss mir bei gelegenheit mal nen neuen kaufen ^^


----------



## Chris (30. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

hi,ich hab/benutze nen BenQ FP937s+ .... nicht besonderes,nur ein 19er


----------



## Honk53 (30. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

ich hab ein 19" Belinea 1930 S1 is ganz ok der bildschirm^^
stört bloß wenn ich spiele starte und der bildschirm kurz schwarz is wird in der mitte digital angezeigt aber sonst is alles top^^
will ihn auch noch lange behalten


----------



## pcfreak_T92 (30. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Hab nen Samsung 2263DX 22" Widescreen + 7" Zusatzdisplay , war zwar verdammt teuer (374Euro) aber ich bereue es nicht , vorallem der 7" ist teilweise sehr nützlich


----------



## ShiZon (30. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Hab einen schnuckeligen HANNS G HC194D 19" TFT-Monitor, der reicht ganz und gar für meine Bedürfnisse.


----------



## El-Hanfo (30. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Ich habe einen 22" LG Flatron M228WA.
Hab an dem auch meine PS3 per Komponent stecken.(mit 1080i)
Finde ihn gut und würde ihn auch weiter empfehlen, weil er für seinen Preis recht viel mitbringt.
MfG El-Hanfo


----------



## Erzbaron (30. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Ich habe seit kurzem einen Phillips 190SW 19" TFT, ein absolutes TOP Gerät wie ich finde, ein ABER gibts doch, das mitgelieferte VGA Kabel ist absoluter Müll ... hab das fix durch eines mit vergoldeten Anschlüssen und doppelter Isolation ersetzt und voila das Bild war deutlich klarer ...


----------



## uuodan (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Samsung SyncMaster 245B und Philips PFL 7403 (47").


----------



## Anbei (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Ich habe einen Samsung SyncMaster 2032BW und bin damit zufrieden.


----------



## Player007 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Hab noch ne alte Röhre, einen 6 Jahre alten Medion 19 Zöller.
Perfekt zum zocken und man kann in der Auflösung switchen ohne Qualiverlust 
Aber bald wird es ein neuer LCD mit Full HD 

Gruß


----------



## BigBubby (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Ich habe einmal den Schönen Samsung SyncMaster 245B, 24er, weil kaum größer, aber sehr viel höhere auflösung->weniger aa von nöten 
und noch meinen guten alten ViewSonic VX922, immer noch schnellster TFT


----------



## y33H@ (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Ich bezocke einen Samsung 206BW (20er mit 1.680x1.050) und für Shots teils eine 24er Röhre 

cYa


----------



## Goliath110 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Seit gestern einen LG Flatron W2452T. 24", 10000:1, 5ms


----------



## LtSnoopy (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Momentan: Dell Ultrasharp 228WFP 1,5 Jahre alt, super Monitor ohne Schlierenbildung und Ghosting
Nächste Woche: Viewsonic 2835wm, Test coming soon


----------



## fiumpf (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Mein Monitor ist ein *Targa Visionary 19/3*; 19", Stereospeaker, tolles Menü, toller Herstellerservice (vor-Ort-Austausch innerhalb von 2 Werktagen!), war 2005 sehr günstig, .....


----------



## gamilon (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Pass auf dass du keinen mit 6-Bit TN Panel erwischt und das sind die meisten. Achtung es gibt auch andere Panel die nicht TN sind und trotzdem nicht 8-Bit.

Die erreichen nur 6-Bit der Rest wird durch FRC Frame Rate Controll erreicht. Das heisst es wird zwischen zwei Werten hin und her geflimmert. Mit 30 Hertz! Wenn du z.B den Wert 192 haben willst dann blinkt abwechselnd einmal 190 und dann 194. Da kriegst du nur Kopfweh. Ich kenne einen mit einem Viewsonic VX922, der klagt immer.

Ich habe einen VP191b ein reiner 8-Bit und keine solche Probleme.

Dann gibt es noch z.B Eizos mit einer 10-12-14 Bit Lut die flimmern auch mit 30 Hertz. (Flimmern auf hochem Niveau!)

Die Millisenkunden die die Hersteller angeben sind nur Bestwerte. Achte darauf das die Schaltzeit über die ganze Bandbreite konsant bleibt. Schau mal auf Toms Hardware dann weisst du was ich meine.


----------



## Fabian (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Hanns-G Jc199D 19"
Gutes Bild,gute Qualität,kurze reaktionszeit,und kostet kein vermögen
Hab ihn schonseit Mai 2007,bin super zufrieden.
KEIN einziger Pixelfehler


----------



## BigBubby (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*



gamilon schrieb:


> Pass auf dass du keinen mit 6-Bit TN Panel erwischt und das sind die meisten. Achtung es gibt auch andere Panel die nicht TN sind und trotzdem nicht 8-Bit.
> 
> Die erreichen nur 6-Bit der Rest wird durch FRC Frame Rate Controll erreicht. Das heisst es wird zwischen zwei Werten hin und her geflimmert. Mit 30 Hertz! Wenn du z.B den Wert 192 haben willst dann blinkt abwechselnd einmal 190 und dann 194. Da kriegst du nur Kopfweh. Ich kenne einen mit einem Viewsonic VX922, der klagt immer.
> 
> ...



Also mir ist sowas nie aufgefallen und ich sitze jetzt ja auch direkt neben dem anderen. Kopfschmerzen habe ich noch nicht bekommen davon. Muß dein Freund wohl eine recht empfindliche Natur sein. Meine Freundin bekommt auch keine Kopfschmerzen, wenn sie dran arbeitet...

Schnellster bezieht sich hier inzwischen auch auf die realmesswerte von PCGH, die es alle halbe Jahr mal gibt und nicht auf die Herstellerangabe

Ach ja der VX922 kann auch 75herz nativ  nur dass er nicht unbedingt auf 30herz flimmern muß


----------



## gamilon (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Das mit den 30 hertz hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen aber ich finde es nicht mehr. Aber ich denke der Autor hat einen Denkfehler gemacht in dem er dachte 2x30 sind 60. Ich glaube eher es sind 60 Hertz. Auf 120 Hertz kann der Monitor ja nicht. Auf jeden Fall switcht ein Monitor mit FRC zwischen 2 Farbwerten hin und her. Bei Spielen spielt das überhaupt keine Rolle da sowiso alle Pixel wechseln weil immer ein neues Bild eingefügt wird. Daher habt ihr keinen Unterschied gemerkt. Doch beim Lesen einer stehenden Seite wo die Kristalle nicht bewegt werden müssen spielt es eine Rolle.


----------



## BigBubby (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

also ich lese recht viel am monitor und da die meißten texte schwarz sind (0 0 0 kriegt er wohl hin ohne -2 -2 -2 zu 222 wechseln  )

Ich glaube das eher an sich das Problem was manche Leute mit TFTs haben.
Dazu habe ich mal was gelesen. Weiß aber auch nicht mehr genau wo. Da das Bild sich halt nicht stetig ändert, sondern nur sich veränderte farbpartien...


----------



## gamilon (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Hab mich informiert. Wollte es genauer wissen.

Der LCD refresht ja 60 Mal in der Sekunde. Das heisst alle 

16.67/1000 Sekunden kommt ein neues Bild. Muss ein 6-Bit Monitor z.B den Farbwert 250 darstellen den er nicht hat, dann blinkt er zwischen 252 und 248 und das träge Auge nimmt einen den Zwischenwert 250 an.

Nur der Monitor kann nur so schnell hin und her schalten wie seine beste Schaltzeit ist. Das heisst er müsste 8 Millisekunden erreichen. um mindestens 1 mal je hin und her zu blinken.

Die wenigsten Monitore erreichen gemessene 16. Millisekunden um überhaupt die 60 Hertz des Refresh ohne Verzögerung darzustellen, geschweige denn 8 Millisekunden um FRC korrekt zu zeigen.

Darum 33 Millisekunden Schaltzeit = 30 Hertz 
33x30 _999/1000 Sekunde = 1 Sekunde

Da es ein alter Artikel war und die Monitore früher langsamer waren könnte das schon hinhauhen.


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Was du mir sagen wolltest, war mir schon klar.
Es war mir nur nie bei meine Bildschirm aufgefallen.
Übrigens erreicht mein Bildschirm die gemessenen 16ms...

Was kaum einer versteht ist, dass alle 16ms der befehl zum farbwechsel kommt, 2ms reaktionszeit, bedeutet dann, dass es dann noch 2ms dauert bis er umstellt.
Damit braucht ein Bildschirm zwischen 3ms und 18ms, wenn er eine reaktionszeit von 16ms bei 60herz hat, um das bild umzustellen.
Nur mal um das zu klären. 
Da meiner intern nativ auch 75 kann, wäre er sogar minimal schneller, wenn ich ihn damit betreiben würde. Aber man sieht so schon nichts...


----------



## gamilon (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Synchron läuft der Monitor sowiso nur mit Vsync und einer Rate konsant über 60

Wenn du beim gamen z.B VSYNC anhast und du 60 FPS nicht erreichst sondern nur 59 dann sinkt der Wert gleich auf 30. Weil die Grafikkarte zu dem Zeitpunkt wo der Bildschirm  refreshen will kein Bild hat muss sie auf den nächsten Zyklus warten.

Kompliziert wird es mit einer FPS Rate von z.B 35

1000:35 = 28.57 Millisekunden

Weil beim ersten Resfresh bei 16.67 kein bild da ist  sondern erst bei 28.57 kann erst bei 33.34 das erste Bild nachgereicht werden das zweite bild von 57.14 kommt dann erst wieder bei 66.68 usw.

Von daher laufen eh 99 Prozent aller Monitore asynchron.


----------



## LaCroato (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Habe dieses voll spieltaugliche Schmuckstück --> Samsung Syncmaster T220!


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*



LaCroato schrieb:


> Habe dieses voll spieltaugliche Schmuckstück --> Samsung Syncmaster T220!


*Sabber* Habe mir das Schmuckstück heute live in nem Saturnmarkt angeschaut und es ist echt schick! Hast du evtl Probleme mit der Standstabilität? Ich habe mal an allen 22"ern probegewackelt und alle wackeln doch relativ stark, ich kann mir jedoch nicht vorstellen, wie es dann zu Haus beim Gruselschocker-Daddeln ist . *Schreck* -> *Pause, da der Monitor 5 Mins Wackelpause macht*?


----------



## Gast3737 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

LG L227WT(zum Zocken) und BenQ FP93GX+(für Sys-Stats)


----------



## DON (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*



Kühlschrankwichtel schrieb:


> *Sabber* Habe mir das Schmuckstück heute live in nem Saturnmarkt angeschaut und es ist echt schick! Hast du evtl Probleme mit der Standstabilität? Ich habe mal an allen 22"ern probegewackelt und alle wackeln doch relativ stark, ich kann mir jedoch nicht vorstellen, wie es dann zu Haus beim Gruselschocker-Daddeln ist . *Schreck* -> *Pause, da der Monitor 5 Mins Wackelpause macht*?



wilkommen im club hab auch den T220 echt genial das teil und daneben mein alten samtron (glaube auch samsung) 19" als zweitmonitor


----------



## da_Fiesel (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

hab nen LG Flatron 24"
Bins ehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Bullveyr (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

NEC 20WGX2

wollte keinen TN, Reaktionszeit kann man mit TN vergleichen, Input-Lag hält sich in Grenzen (TN ohne Input-Lag gabs damals auch nicht), bin von 19" CRT umgestiegen --> 20" reichen

neuen Monitor wird es wahrscheinlich erst geben wenn es 120Hz ohne Input-Lag und vernünftiger Bildqualität gibt


----------



## LaCroato (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

@Kühlschrankwichtel

Das mit der Stabilität ist nicht so schlimm, wenn man mal
aus Versehen gegen den Tisch stößt, wackelt es zwar aber wann passiert das schon mal... Ist genügend standfest des Ding...


----------



## xxcenturioxx (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Meiner:

NEC 2470 WNX..
S-PVA Display in 24".


----------



## GasPanic (6. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Gibt es eigentlich überhaupt keine guten 22" und 24" Monitoren, mit ordentlichen Auflösungen? In der 11/2008 Marktübersicht arbeiten ausnahmslos alle 22" Geräte mit 1680x1050. Aber was will ich mit nem 22er, der die selbe native Auflösung wie mein 15" Laptopdisplay hat. Da kriegt man doch Zustände, bei einer so riesigen Darstellung.


----------



## M_Hautamaeki (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Xerox XM7-22w 

Geiles Design, super Bild und bei Ebay zu nem top Preis neu ersteigert.


----------



## Shooter (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Acer P235hb 

23zoll 

Super Bild....klasse Farben..guter Preis...


----------



## Caspar (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

_iijama vision master pro 454_

Meine ultimative 19" Zockerröhre... 

In vielleicht 2 Wochen ists dieser da:

LG Electronics Flatron W2600HP, 26", 1920x1200, VGA, DVI Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## iUser (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Zwei von den Schnieken Dingern:
(TERRA LCD 6222W, DVI GREENLINE)


----------



## Jack ONeill (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Hab nen Samsung 24" SyncMaster 2494Hs 
1x RGB ; 1x DVI ; 1x HDMI/ 1920x1080


----------



## Autokiller677 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Samsung SyncMaster T240
1*VGA, 1*DVI 1*HDMI, 2 Port USB Hub, 1920*1200 WUXGA


----------



## Sesfontain (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

ich habe mittlerweile einen LG W2261V
Schön billig ,satte Farbe und gute Optik
Allerdings sehr Winkelempfindlich


----------



## Airblade85 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

ich hab den Samsung P2450H


----------



## Raeven (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Ich hab den Samsung SyncMaster 940 BW 19" und bin sehr zufrieden. Bei Spielen wie Crysis etc. total ruhiges Bild. Gegen eine 24" hätte ich aber auch nichts.


----------



## XFX-Rocker (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

5 Samsung SyncMaster 931BW  sind sehr gail


----------



## Sesfontain (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Wieso denn gleich 5?
Ich denke ,man kann doch nur TrippleHead2go machen?


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Ich hab einen Samsung SyncMaster 226CW


----------



## eVoX (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

Hab ein LG W2284F, super TFT.


----------



## teKau^ (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

*Acer P243Wd !!!*


Absolut geiles Ding! Hab ich mir auch direkt an die Wand gehängt


----------



## Nico88 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was habt ihr für Monitore?*

ViewSonic VX2835WM , also ein 28"er 
für mich kommt so schnell nix anderes auf den Tisch.


----------

